
Could a tax incentive pry empty nesters from their oversize homes? - ultrasaurus
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/Could-a-tax-incentive-pry-empty-nesters-from-12795189.php
======
oldmancoyote
This would drive the price of the few existing small homes further into the
stratosphere. Alternatively, one could buy a condo in some mega project
located somewhere remote from urban amenities. This is really about increasing
the churn rate of the real estate market so realtors can increase their
income.

